# Lms mini mill sitting idle and collecting tooling.



## briggszz (Aug 31, 2013)

I have been working a lot lately and have slowly been adding to my lms mini mill. I plan to go full cnc with it down the road. but for now,   I figured I would share my progress on fixing the little mill up , even if all I get to do is look at it.


----------



## briggszz (Aug 31, 2013)

I plan on using mostly Sherline and Taig tooling with the mill. I purchased a few R8 to MT1 collets to utilize the Sherline boring head and other smaller accessories like the indexable end mill, drill chuck and flycutter. 
    I have the full size vice and larger tooling as well for bigger projects but the smaller Sherline tooling fits the work envelope much better for smaller projects and even larger projects since the tools  generally take up less space.

I know I'm not contributing much here but I think the Sherline and lms mini mill combo is pretty flexible even with off the shelf stuff.


----------

